# Laws for Boats



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I recently bought a 12 foot alum. boat. I have heard conflicting laws. I want to know if I have to register my boat if I don't have a motor on it, or even if it has an electric motor. Also, I have talked to a couple of UHP and one told me I didn't need trailer lights and the other did. When it hitched up to the truck, I can't even see it because it is so small.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would assume that once you put any kind of motor on it, it would need to be registered. Just like personal pontoon boats with motors require registration, so would all others. Don't know about the whole trailer lights issue.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

This is what I could find: looks like you do if this website's info is correct.

http://www.boatus.com/trailerclub/west_laws.asp


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

No motor on the 12' I'm leaning to no need to register. Under a certain weight and length- no need to license trailer. I think River Rat had something on here or the previous site that explained this. I know I don't have a license on my trailers that I have my 14 ft aluminum on and I have been followed by the UHP many times and just passed on by. If you have any type of motor on anything you have to license it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Motor on any boat have to register. Single axle trailers not needed to register but the items carried on them must be registered if required. Hope that is clear as mud for you. I have my boat registered and insured but my trailer is not. You also may need to check into liability insurance, some new law about every motorized craft needing it.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. That was helpful. Guess I better go do that before I buy my motor. Thanks again.


----------

